# copake additions -BOWDENS



## walter branche (Mar 11, 2015)

more bikes listed in the copake early pre view , some fake bowdens , some real


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Who else is going?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 12, 2015)

Anyone notice the unusual Iver Johnson Truss bike with the twin tube fork ? Never seen another like it.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Anyone notice the unusual Iver Johnson Truss bike with the twin tube fork ? Never seen another like it.




Yes. There is always rare and unusual stuff in this auction. You have to check out everything.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 13, 2015)

Ill be there with the whole family!


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 13, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Anyone notice the unusual Iver Johnson Truss bike with the twin tube fork ? Never seen another like it.




there was one on ebay years ago a green  one.the bike also features twinn spring loaded suspension.


----------

